# Distributing a single origin coffee



## Hurricane1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi

I am currently in the process of importing a single origin coffee from a small estate in Indonesia. The estate is run by a friend I met several years ago when travelling there. He is now in a position to start exporting and I have agreed to be the distributor for him in the UK. The products are a selection of his roasted beans ground or whole in vacuumed packaging.

My question is how/what would be the best way to go about distributing the products? Do I go the online route, or do I try and push the product to the Asian indoor/outdoor markets or the Asian Restaurants? Do I push to UK cafes and markets? Do I try and aim at perhaps hotels? Do I go door knocking and push the products to the general public, specialty coffee/tea shops? Is marketing a new estate coffee a hard task in this current climate or will people love something new to try?

Any advice/help/information would be greatly appreciated

Regards


----------

